# ducks buck god i love the rut



## davduckman2010

View attachment 91285 View attachment 91284 been sitting out back for 8 days waiting for the bucks to come sniff out my does and last night I hit the jack pot 5 different bucks came to a scrape by my stand the last was a giant drop tine 12 pointer gotem all on vidio. I of coarse didn't go out this morning or I would have killed the12 point beast . me and my son posted up tonite and this behemouth 8 pointer came in right at dark to @Bigdrowdy1 grunt call. I don't know how these old worn out eyes even made the shot but I hit it in the shoulder with a crossbow and took its lungs out went 40 yards and piled up. i left the biggen for the boy  this ones well over 250 lbs. now got that out of my system wheres all them ducks


 

 
View attachment 91195 View attachment 91196

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mike1950

Congrats buddy!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Way to go Buckman.....I mean Duckman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Gorgeous bucks Duck!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Thats a hoss Duck!!! Sure will make some good eating.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Congrats! Nice buck and looks like plenty of good eating in it too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut

Wow really nice buck Dave. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

That's a trophy! They sure get bigger up north.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Final Strut said:


> Wow really nice buck Dave. Congrats.


thanks guys my son kick me out of the GOOD STAND TONITE LOL I went a hundred yards away in another. this was the second biggest that we got on camera from the night before you should see thor the 12 pointer my boys after it now he is a monster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Congrats Duck !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Nice buck, duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

How much rut could ducks buck rut if ducks rut could buck?


Nicely done sir.....yummmy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Way to go my friend! Awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Wildthings

Holy Moly that is a pig!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody

Not a pig...a hog! The farther north you go the heavier they get. 

Here's a tip for you. When you gut a big buck in rut, carefully remove the bladder without puncturing it. Put it in a zip lock and put it in the freezer. When you go out to hunt, chip off some of the frozen urine and use it like you'd use regular scent. Urine from a dominant buck in rut will definitely attract other big bucks...and it will make any does not in heat run away. Scent from a wild animal is much better than bottled commercial stuff. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Kick A$$ man!!! there is a lot of jerky and summer sausage right there not to mention the straps and tenders!!! Congrats Duck On the Buck in the Rut soon to be in the Truck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

nicely done man! thats a slammer.. hey is that an illusion I am seeing or is that buck missing its one leg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

brown down said:


> nicely done man! thats a slammer.. hey is that an illusion I am seeing or is that buck missing its one leg


lol those three legged deer are easier to chase down lol its tucked under him. although I did shoot a deformed doe one time that had a front leg about 12 inches long. it ran through the woods like it had four till I shot it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## brown down

years ago my cousin shot a three pawed bear. at the time our crew was around 20 guys and we all had a pact not to shoot her if we knew it was her she had given off a lot of triplets over the years but you can't tell that when they are running! I was chasing a similar buck to what you got around here and my buddies a**hole neighbor poached it. they poach every nice buck that comes around. really pisses me off.


----------



## davduckman2010

poach him I got videos of the five bucks includeing this one from 2 nites ago but I don't know how to load a video on here. the 12 pointer has split brows and a small kicker drop tine and is a lot bigger than the one I got . im hopeing my son bags it hes out there sitting right know . proably stewing over not sitting in the crappy stand last night

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

Congrats! Good start on filling up the freezer. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

What a heap of meat Duck! Man we just don't hardly see them that big down here - it's rare. Hope you bag the 12!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down

if you have a google account I can walk you through loading videos on here its simple as dragging the video and then getting the url address. good luck getting the other slammers you got running around

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431

Nice buck duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010

brown down said:


> if you have a google account I can walk you through loading videos on here its simple as dragging the video and then getting the url address. good luck getting the other slammers you got running around


thanks jeff I think im set up with google ill check and get back with you --duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

